
One developer's road: Programming and mental illness - jhibbets
https://opensource.com/article/18/12/open-source-story
======
Cheyana
More of a cul-de-sac than a road, as far as that article is concerned. Here's
a more in-depth account of a developer's struggle with mental illness (warning
for language). I've always enjoyed reading his other posts.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/canada/comments/23vx1j/bc_mother_ki...](https://www.reddit.com/r/canada/comments/23vx1j/bc_mother_kills_autistic_son_then_herself_due_to/ch1came/)

